# Type (B) & Mefferts 3x3 DIY



## mongoos80 (Jan 21, 2010)

Two cubes you never see in a subject line.

I bought the Black, White, Red, Yellow, Blue, Green, - Type (B) from 9spuzzles

I also bought a Mefferts DIY 3x3


I'm breaking in the black Type B at the moment and will follow up with an opinion later - not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Like a rubik's DIY with harder plastic -- retro


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 21, 2010)

Meffert's sells 3x3s ???


----------



## irontwig (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I would say that it's quite well known that Akkersdijk used to use B cubies with a Rubik's core.


----------



## mongoos80 (Jan 21, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> Meffert's sells 3x3s ???



Yea it comes with tiles and center caps have holes in them to take off the caps with a silly little key.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 21, 2010)

Could you give me a link?


----------



## mongoos80 (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=2&id=12


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 21, 2010)

it's a basically a famwealth cube. it has plastic tenons holding the cube together instead of screw and springs. it sucks, and gets even worse over time.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 21, 2010)

oh no not famwealth. I have one of these, and its the only 3x3 I've seen that has alignment issues even when its like millimeters off. If i hadn't received a bunch of ES cubes with it I would've been peeved.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm... that looks alot like my first speedcube. Is the core white?


----------



## Mastersonian (Jan 21, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> oh no not famwealth. I have one of these, and its the only 3x3 I've seen that has alignment issues even when its like millimeters off. If i hadn't received a bunch of ES cubes with it I would've been peeved.



I hope you don't mean millimeters... 3 millimeters is a big misalignment for a cube.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 21, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> oh no not famwealth. I have one of these, and its the only 3x3 I've seen that has alignment issues even when its like millimeters off. If i hadn't received a bunch of ES cubes with it I would've been peeved.



lol thats exactly what i got.

I find that famwealth cubies+type A core is a pretty good cube.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a cube a lot like that Meffert's one. I got it at a second hand toy store in Tokyo. Each cubie face has a cartoon character face and it came with a key to pop a center cap off and you push on the core to disassemble it.
No springs and a transparent core. Turns really FAST but can't cut corners at all.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there a picture of the mech? I would really like to see that, I want to make a paper Rubik's Cube...


----------

